# dental unit chair my graduated project



## مصعب السروي (3 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني اي حد معاه 
servese mnual
يفتكرني بيه محتاجة ضروري عشان مشروع التخرج
انتظركم


----------



## wika (3 أكتوبر 2006)

مش كل ماحد عايز يعمل مشروع تخرج يكتب موضوع


ياكابتن أكتب طلب لو سمحتم

مش الواحد بعد مايدخل الموضوع يلاقيه طلب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ wika (محمد) المحترم .

بما انك طالب سنة اولى هندسة طبية . يعني انك طالب علم , والذي يطلب العلم يجب ان يتكلم

بلغة الكتب ويبتعد عن الألفاظ المحلية الدارجة .

لاحظ انك تفهم ما اقول .

نحن لا نستهين بالمقابل مهما كان طرحه .

ولانسخر من احد مهما كانت نيته .

نحن نحب الناس مهما كان شكلهم .

اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 أكتوبر 2006)

ألأخ مصعب السروي .

تحية طيبة .

وضّح مشروعك بشكل مفصّل .هل هو مشروع عن الصيانة او الأعطال .

او تصنيع جهاز اسنان .

واذا كان عن صيانة الأعطال , اي الأجزاء تشمل .

انتظر جوابك .

الى اللقاء .


البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لاخي محمد لم يخطر ببالي هذا 
اعتذر لك 
وبالنسبة للاخ شكري حبيبي
هوة مشروع صناعة الكرسي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز مصعب .

وضّح بالتفصل رجاءأ.

فقط الكرسي او الكرسي مع الملحقات كاملتأ .

وهل يعمل بواسطة منظومة الهيدروليك او محرك لولبي . ....الخ .

البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت يابش مهندس يكون كل الطرق المستخدمة في تحريك الكرسي 
وانا هعمل الكرسي بس
ليس مع الملحقات
ارجوا ان تكون فهمت وجهة نظري


----------



## heggo_90 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم مصعب السروى يجب ان تعتمد على نفسك ويكون لديك فن الابداع انت مشكلتك تكمن فى التخيل حاول انت ومن معك ان تتخيل اخوك محمد حجاج


----------



## heggo_90 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

حاول الاعتماد على الدكتور فى القسم ولا تقلق من مناقشة المشروع يوم الاربعاء


----------



## مصعب السروي (6 أكتوبر 2006)

يا حبيب قلبي انا احاول ان اجد serves manual
لم اطلب مساعدة احد هذه الاشياء لاتوجد الا في الشركات المصنعة او التي تصون الجهاز 
ولم اجدها لو وجدها احد يفيدني بها والدكتور طلب مننا ان ناتي بها ايضا
وما هي فائدة المنتدي اذا
وهل انا قلت لكم اصنعلي الجهاز والنبي وابقي ابعته في مشاركة 
انتا بقت اعصابي تتعب من المشاركات الغريبة دي ازاي فهمت لم اعتمد علي نفسي 
هذه تهمة لا اقبلها علي نفسي 
علي اي اساس تتكلم


----------



## wika (6 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههه

اهدا يامصعب

لسه بدرى جدا على المشروع وثانيا يوم الأربع اللى فات لم يكن هناك محاضرة عن المشروع

لسه قدامك بدرى

ثانيا د/ مصطفى المهندس مش شديد أوى ياعم كلمه وهو هيدلك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أكتوبر 2006)

عزيزي واخي مصعب السروي

انا لدي ما تريد لكل انواع كراسي الأسنان لكنها كتب وكراريس تأتي مع الأجهزة لكن المشكلة

كيف استطيع ارسالها الى مصر والوضع عندنا صعب للغاية .

قبل عام زرت مصر فوجدت محلات في شارع طلعت حرب متخصص في اجهزة الأسنان لأاتذكر

اسماء المحلات .فبأمكانك ان تبحث عنها ثم تستعير Manual Service .

لا ادري هل تفيدك اسماء شركات متخصصه بكراسي الأسنان في net انتظر جوابك .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز مصعب .

تحية طيبة .

كرسي الأسنان هو كرسي ميكانيكي صرف .ويستخدم في عدة مجالات منها يستخدمه الحلاق 

وايضأ موجود في مركبات المارسيدس يعمل نفس الحركات يرتفع وينخفض ويتقدم الى الأمام

والى الخلف وايضأ مسند الرأس متحرك .

سلامي الى د/ مصطفى . 

كما يمكنك الحصول على كتيب الخدمات من اي طبيب بقربك . او اي كتيب لسيارة مارسيدس

يوجد فيها بشكل مفصّل عن المقاعد وصيانتها وتركيبها .

حيث ان مبدأ العمل واحد لكن الأختلأف في الشكل .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## heggo_90 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

كما قلت قبل ذلك يجب ان يكون لديك روح الابداع والتفكير لان مشروعك ميكانيكى


----------



## مصعب السروي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اخي العزيز مصعب .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...



الف شكر يابشمهندس 
والله انت راجل جدير بالاحترام
انا حاولت ووجدت فعلا serves manual 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لروح التعاون المنتشرة في قسمنا


----------

